# Samsung Smart TV: Can I uninstall Direct TV?



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello,

A neighbor has a Samsung Smart TV and of last weekend, Direct TV is the new application for streaming music. The port is HDMI I and the plan is to connect Kodi (Raspberry) so he can stream his music collection connected to his TV and 5.1 Polk surround sound. We notice he can no long use his Samsung remote control. When he plugged it end his Samsung remote became inoperable using Samsung remote. Direct TV gave an option to uninstall D.T. My question, does uninstalling this Direct TV, harms or disable any devices connected to HDMI port.

Thank you for any assistance you can give me.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming you are referring to the DirecTV app, then no. No apps affect the HDMI ports.


----------

